# FCS Financial in Missouri?



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm looking at purchasing some property in MO and came across the FSC Financial website which offers land loans with financing up to 20 yrs with current rates at 5.9%. 

Just curious...has anyone had experience with them or heard about them? I have enough for a decent down payment on some land, but am looking for a bank to offer financing on some land that I may not build on for several more years.

Thoughts/opinions?

Thanks.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I highly recommend FCS! I had my mortgage with them in MI, and now in MO. They've ALWAYS been willing to work WITH me, and provide good, courteous customer service. My current interest rate is 4.3%


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

We worked with FCS for our place. They worked hard to make everything fall into place for us, I highly recommend them too


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hm. Sounds interesting. Do you have a link to share?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

https://www.myfcsfinancial.com/


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thank you, Ms Del! 

Is this rain ever going to stop?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Pony said:


> Thank you, Ms Del!
> 
> Is this rain ever going to stop?


You're quite welcome.
I hope the rain stops soon, the gardens are drowning :Bawling:


----------

